# I'm a wimp - question about Rapture in Death by JD Robb



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a question for all of you JD Robb "in Death" fans. I'm up to book 4 now (Rapture in Death), but have read reviews that Roarke does something almost (?) "unforgivable" in the book. Before I read it, can someone send me a private message (so as not to publicly post any spoilers) to tell me what he does. I want to read the book, but I internalize things in such a way that I'd like to be mentally prepared for whatever it is he does before I actually encounter it in the book. I know I'm wimpy, but I deal better with intense situations in books and movies this way (knowing beforehand before "living" it within a book or movie). This probably doesn't make a bit of sense to anyone, but I don't know how else to explain it.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Don't remember anything "almost unforgivable" but then I'd forgive Roark anything...

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. Don't remember anything "almost unforgivable" but then I'd forgive Roark anything...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I think it was something about him


Spoiler



getting rough with Eve


? I'm not sure if that's what he did that was unforgivable, but that may jog your memory a bit and might help you tell me if that was it, or something else.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Could one of you please post this series in the order to read? I have them on my wish list. I think I read somewhere  in a thread how to get a series in order. Betsy do you remember how to do that? That is one thing I did use nownow for.  

Thanks


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Series
In Death
1. Naked in Death (1995)
2. Glory in Death (1995)
3. Immortal in Death (1996)
4. Rapture in Death (1996)
5. Ceremony In Death (1997)
6. Vengeance in Death (1997)
7. Holiday in Death (199
8. Conspiracy in Death (1999)
9. Loyalty in Death (1999)
10. Witness in Death (2000)
11. Judgment in Death (2000)
12. Betrayal in Death (2001)
13. Seduction in Death (2001)
14. Reunion In Death (2002)
15. Purity in Death (2002)
16. Portrait in Death (2003)
17. Imitation in Death (2003)
18. Divided in Death (2004)
19. Visions in Death (2004)
20. Survivor in Death (2005)
21. Origin in Death (2005)
22. Memory in Death (2006)
23. Born in Death (2006)
24. Innocent in Death (2007)
25. Creation in Death (2007)
26. Strangers in Death (200
27. Salvation In Death (200
28. Ritual in Death (200
29. Promises in Death (2009)
30. Kindred in Death (2009)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk is the best site for finding series order out there...


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around how she (Roberts) manages to produce two "in Death" books a year, plus her other books. I wish I had half her imagination and talent. Amazing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk is the best site for finding series order out there...


Thanks so much ScottBooks. Have added to my fav's for future use.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I have a question for all of you JD Robb "in Death" fans. I'm up to book 4 now (Rapture in Death), but have read reviews that Roarke does something almost (?) "unforgivable" in the book. Before I read it, can someone send me a private message (so as not to publicly post any spoilers) to tell me what he does. I want to read the book, but I internalize things in such a way that I'd like to be mentally prepared for whatever it is he does before I actually encounter it in the book. I know I'm wimpy, but I deal better with intense situations in books and movies this way (knowing beforehand before "living" it within a book or movie). This probably doesn't make a bit of sense to anyone, but I don't know how else to explain it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


BMom--

You can move your cursor over the black text and it will reveal what is there. This is the Spoiler block.

In this one, Roarke does something


Spoiler



HE thinks is unforgivable...but Eve doesn't; involving very rough sex that the villian "programs" them to do. Given her history he has a hard time forgiving himself. She spends the rest of the book trying to convince him that he hasn't ruined things between them



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well Betsy I continue to learn from you, I didn't know that. How do you black it out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well Betsy I continue to learn from you, I didn't know that. How do you black it out?


As I have learned from everyone else here, LOL!

When you're typing your post, up above the text box, there's a line of text attribute boxes, B for Bold, I for Italic, etc. Look for the one, toward the right, that says SP with the P white on a black background. If you click on it you'll get [ spoiler][/spoiler ] and if you type your text between them, you'll get the black "Spoiler text box" like this


Spoiler



Made you look!



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it will take me ALL day to go back and read all the black out posts!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoiler



TEST


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TEST


I think I got it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think I got it.





Spoiler



I think you do!



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well it will take me ALL day to go back and read all the black out posts!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to do that to make sure BJ didn't say anything bad about me!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk is the best site for finding series order out there...


Thank you so much for posting this link. (Anal person that I am, I find I must read things in order, and with the Kindle, it's sometimes difficult to identify the publication date.)

Actually, I believe this link to be useful enough that one of the moderators should "sticky" it for us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I think I'm going to create a sticky with useful sites for book lovers.  Getting too many stickies as it is...  Gotta leave room for your posts, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea Betsy! You make it too easy for us.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well it will take me ALL day to go back and read all the black out posts!


OK, I have to ask, did you think the moderators were censuring words and/or sentences? Or that we all just liked thick black lines? Or your browser was freaking out?

(or were you just ignoring us as any right thinking person should?)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> OK, I have to ask, did you think the moderators were censuring words and/or sentences? Or that we all just liked thick black lines? Or your browser was freaking out?
> 
> (or were you just ignoring us as any right thinking person should?)


Oh Scott I knew it was a spoiler thing, I just didn't realize how easy it was to read the "secret message."  You know I am not computer savy, it took me forever to learn the linkmaker, remember?  I was a grouchy old woman for a couple of weeks. You guys are teaching me all kind of new tricks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you click on it you'll get [ spoiler][/spoiler ] and if you type your text between them, you'll get the black "Spoiler text box" like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I actually find it easier to just type my whole message then highlight the parts I want in _italics_, or underlined, or 'struck through' or '


Spoiler



spoilered


', etc., and then click the appropriate button.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I actually find it easier to just type my whole message then highlight the parts I want in _italics_, or underlined, or 'struck through' or '
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks for adding that!
I do both, depending on what's easiest at the time.

Betsy


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Figment said:


> (Anal person that I am, I find I must read things in order, and with the Kindle, it's sometimes difficult to identify the publication date.)


Figment: Glad to hear that someone else is as "anal" as I am. I have this thing about reading series in order as well. This link will take you to a page with all the "In Death" books in order. http://www.noraroberts.com/jdrobb/jdbooks.html

When I read something on this board the other day about them, I started reading (from the start, of course). I'm on #3 and just can't seem to get enough....


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy, thank you for clarifying what was "unforgivable". And thanks to everyone else for the great conversation!


----------

